# What is your national holiday?



## french4beth

We just celebrated Independence Day in the US. It is the celebration of the Declaration of Independence which was signed on July 4, 1776. We have lots of picnics, barbecues, parades, and fireworks. Here's a link with more info: http://www.usacitylink.com/usa/ and http://www.holidays.net/independence/

What is your national holiday? 
How is it celebrated?
When do you celebrate it?


I'm already of Irish descent, so I don't have to do any silly things like drink green beer


----------



## maxiogee

french4beth said:
			
		

> A) What is your national holiday?
> B) How is it celebrated?
> C) When do you celebrate it?



A) Saint Patrick's Day
B) By Americans doing silly things. 
C) 17th March.


----------



## vince

A.) Canada Day
B.) Fireworks, parties, beer; nothing traditional or having anything to do with the original signing of the British North America Act of 1867 which created Canada.
C.) July 1st.


----------



## betulina

The Catalan national holiday (called _la Diada_) is on the 11th of September and we "celebrate"... actually, that is not the right word... we commemorate (that's better) a defeat. 
The 11th September 1714 is the day in which Catalonia, a sovereign nation at that time, was defeated by the troops of the Spanish king Felipe V of Bourbon and lost all its national rights and liberties, its own laws were abolished and the Catalan culture and language were banned. 

So we commemorate a defeat (does any other nation do?) and we do so by demonstrating in the street to demand recognition of the national rights and more self-government. There are institutional events and offering of flowers to the statue of one of the "heroes" of the battle. Demonstrations were specially important after Franco's death and during the 80's.


----------



## .   1

Yes betulina
Australians also celebrate defeat on ANZAC Day where we remember the utter futility and death and destruction and shredding of beautiful young human life and hope very hard that we can stop going to war just to polish the lap of the superpower.

.,,


----------



## Fernando

Spain: October 12. Descubrimiento de América (Columbus Day).



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> in which Catalonia, a sovereign nation at that time, was defeated by the troops of the Spanish king Felipe V of Bourbon and lost all its national rights and liberties, its own laws were abolished and the Catalan culture and language were banned.



Only to show my deep disagreement with this comment. Anyway, is off-topic.


----------



## se16teddy

The English national day is St George's day, April 23rd. It is not a public holiday. 
The vast majority of people don't mark or celebrate it at all, or even notice that it is happening, but in the last one or two years some breweries have tried to encourage us to celebrate it by getting drunk on their beer. 
Far more of us celebrate St Patrick's day, the Irish national day.

Having said that, I think that the date when we consider what the word 'nation' might mean is November 11th (Remembrace Day), and the nearest Sunday to November 11th (Remembrance Sunday), when we remember those that have died in wars, and especially the two world wars. November 11th was the date when the Armistice was signed ending the First World War. These days are for solemn ceremonies of commemoration (throughout the UK and, I think, the Commonwealth) rather than celebrations.


----------



## maxiogee

betulina said:
			
		

> The Catalan national holiday (called _la Diada_) is on the 11th of September and we "celebrate"... actually, that is not the right word... we commemorate (that's better) a defeat.
> The 11th September 1714 is the day in which Catalonia, a sovereign nation at that time, was defeated by the troops of the Spanish king Felipe V of Bourbon and lost all its national rights and liberties, its own laws were abolished and the Catalan culture and language were banned.
> 
> So we commemorate a defeat (does any other nation do?)



Yes betulina - our major national historical event is not our declaration of independence, nor the day the last remnant of British rule was waved off from Dun Laoghaire pier, but a failed insurrection on Easter Monday in 1916 which was an undemocratic armed rebellion by a motley bunch of aspirant patriots. It was crushed in short order by the British forces.

For some reason which has always eluded me that event is honored and revered here. Some of those involved in this event were members of a political organisation called Sinn Féin (Ourselves Alone).
The execution of the leaders of this rising led to the election (two years later) of a massive amount of Sinn Féin candidates from constituencies all across Ireland. Although elected to the British (and Irish) parliament in Westminster, these democratically elected people met in a specially assembled meeting in Dublin and declared themselves a parliament.
That event is more worthy of celebration in a true democracy.

After that there was a War of Independence with Britain which ended with a truce and a Treaty signed in December 1921 which ceded a measure of independence to the fledgling Republic. That event would also be a more worthy event to commemorate.

Finally, we declared full independence with the enactment in 1949 of The Republic of Ireland Act. This is another event which would be truly worthy of celebration.


----------



## betulina

So, maxiogee, the 17th of March is just to celebrate St. Patrick's Day, I mean, tha patron saint?

Some people here also think that we should celebrate St.George's Day (our patron saint) instead of the 11th of September, because it's a nicer day.


----------



## maxiogee

betulina said:
			
		

> So, maxiogee, the 17th of March is just to celebrate St. Patrick's Day, I mean, tha patron saint?
> 
> Some people here also think that we should celebrate St.George's Day (our patron saint) instead of the 11th of September, because it's a nicer day.



Yes, it's a fixed date, whereas the Easter Rising is commemorated on Easter Monday - which is a moveable feast and thus would be tricky to co-ordinate.

There have been suggestions here that we would be more assured of a rain-free national day if we went for something in the middle of the year. Many St Patrick's Day parades, held around the country with marching bands and such, are cold and soggy affairs.


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Independence day for us in Mexico is september the 16th, this day in 1810 the bells rang calling to war for the indepencence from Spain.

The culmination came in another day in september the 27th but in the year 1821, two weeks away... but eleven years latter!

I'm posting this to clarify the point for those who think that independence day in Mexico is the 5th of may.

On may 5th 1862 the mexican army defeated the invading french army in the city of Puebla, big military feat we keep celebrating ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## Krümelmonster

Germany: 

A) Tag der deutschen Einheit (day of the German unity)
B) people don't have to work, but they usually don't "celebrate"... (just politicians have some events, I think)
C) Oct. 3rd, (because this was the day when the German Democratic Republic (East) joined the Federal Republic of Germany (West) in 1990)

Before the German Unification, it was June 17th, because of the national uprising of the DDR in 1953 and before that (till 1953) it was May 23rd, because of the declaration of our constitution.


----------



## dahut

Fernando said:
			
		

> Spain: October 12. Descubrimiento de América (Columbus Day).
> Only to show my deep disagreement with this comment. Anyway, is off-topic.



We cannot pretend that it isn't this way. To Autonomous Regions "the day" it has to do with their closest culture.
*Spain: 12th October* (I don't even know what it's suppose we celebrate this day, but since it's a day off, so it's very wellcome)  
*Catalonia: 11th September "la Diada"* 
*Community of Valencia: 9th October "La Reconquista"*, 1238 Don Jaume defeated the Arabian troops in Valencia.
Yes, you read well, el Cid has little to do with Valencia, but in the rest of Spain it seems as he did a big deal around those territories. Good marketing!


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:
			
		

> The Catalan national holiday (called _la Diada_) is on the 11th of September and we "celebrate"... actually, that is not the right word... we commemorate (that's better) a defeat.
> The 11th September 1714 is the day in which Catalonia, a sovereign nation at that time, was defeated by the troops of the Spanish king Felipe V of Bourbon and lost all its national rights and liberties, its own laws were abolished and the Catalan culture and language were banned.
> 
> So we commemorate a defeat (does any other nation do?) and we do so by demonstrating in the street to demand recognition of the national rights and more self-government. There are institutional events and offering of flowers to the statue of one of the "heroes" of the battle. Demonstrations were specially important after Franco's death and during the 80's.


 
I AGREE WITH BETULINA! PERFECT EXPLANATION!


----------



## Mei

Xerinola said:
			
		

> I AGREE WITH BETULINA! PERFECT EXPLANATION!


Me too, I couldn't say it better. 

Mei


----------



## moura

http://www.presidencia.pt/diadeportugal/index.phpNational day in Portugal is the 10th June - The "Day of Portugal, Camões and the Portuguese Communities" (Dia de Portugal, de Camões e das Comunidades Portuguesas)

Origin: The commemoration of this day was settled with Republic implantation, at 1910, and was choose accordingly with the birthday date of Luís de Camões, the most famous Portuguese poet.

Significance: a celebration of the most high values of Portuguese nationality and a tribute to the vast Portuguese communities all over the world.

Celebration: mainly with pomp and circumstance, by the Portuguese state hierarchies. For the average Portuguese citizen it is only "another" holiday and somehow the beginning of Summer time.


----------



## pickypuck

Actually Philip V was French and Spain was not a different entity from Catalonia at that time either.

The day of Extremadura is in September the 8th, day of the patron virgin Our Lady of Guadalupe.

¡Olé!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Independence Day in Philippines is June 12.  This used to be July 4.  On June 12, 1898, independence from Spain was declared as an off-shoot of the Spanish defeat in the Spanish American War.  As a provision of the Treaty of Paris, Spain ceded Philippines and Cuba to US for a sum of (if I am not mistaken) US $ 20M.

Though officially, independece from foreign domination started upon liberation from US post-WWII on July 4, 1946, it was on June 12, 1898 when the first flag was hoisted.  Hence, this day was chosen.  However, after US occupation Independence Day had been celebrated on July 4 (FOJ).  In the 60s, the observation of FOJ as ID was superseded by a law that switch the  ID to June 12.  After this, FOJ came to be known as Phil-Am Friendship Day.


----------



## ireney

a) We have 3 of them but 2 are the biggest. We call them by their date (as in 4th of July). One is a celebration of the Greek Revolution in 1821 and the other is a celebration of more or less entering WWII (The Italian fascists gave us an ultimatum, we said 'no' and this was for them casus belli, although in truth this was just an excuse for them)

b) Parades and everyone taking advantage of the holidays to go to the countryside, snore the day away or finally clean the house/fix that window that has been hanging for months). We reserve true celebrating for funnier occasions (the Greek equivalent of Halloween, Xmas and Easter etc)

c) 25th of March (also a religious holiday) and 28th of October respectively


----------



## Cracker Jack

betulina said:
			
		

> So we commemorate a defeat (does any other nation do?) and we do so by demonstrating in the street to demand recognition of the national rights and more self-government. There are institutional events and offering of flowers to the statue of one of the "heroes" of the battle. Demonstrations were specially important after Franco's death and during the 80's.


 
Incidentally, we also commemorate a defeat, the fall of Bataan which happened on April 9, 1942.  A few months after the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor,  they slowly encroached upon the contiguous territory.  They did it insidiously.

Bataan is the site that fell to the Japanese, hence commenced the Death March.  Liberation from Japanese occupation was effected a few years later when American forces flushed out the Japanese.


----------



## geve

France's national holiday is on July 14th, commemorating the liberation of the Bastille prison during the Revolution in 1789.There are fireworks, parades, and dances are organized in firehouses.
It is a public holiday and for most people, a good opportunity to enjoy a long week-end (and correlated nice traffic jams!)

There's a thread on the 14 juillet here.


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:
			
		

> ...So we commemorate a defeat (does any other nation do?)...



Besides the 9th October as the official National Holiday in Valencia (that day, in 1238, the king Jaume I conquerred the city of Valencia and this is considered the birth of the Kingdom of Valencia), we also commemorate a defeat and give it a national meaning: the 25th April. 

That day, in 1707, we were also defeated by Phillip of Bourbon in Almansa, and, because of this, the Kingdom of Valencia lost its own national/political institutions and its "Furs" (some kind of constitution). Since then, the Castilian laws and language were imposed in Valencia. In fact, we, Catalan and Valencian, do commemorate the same war, the same defeat, and the same consequences, but just in different days.


----------



## french4beth

In Quebec, June 24th, St. John the Baptist's Feast Day, is celebrated as a "national" holiday with picnics, bonfires, and other partying.

Is this celebrated throughout Canada? Or by French people in different parts of Canada? Or is it just a Quebec thing (if so, why is it called a 'national' holiday/fête nationale)?


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnia
1st March=The Independence Day(Serbs don't celebrate this holiday in Bosnia)
25th November=The Day of the Republic(I think that only Muslims celebrate this holiday)
1st May=Workers' day(the only national holiday celebrated by all nationalities)
Croats celebrate Croatian national holidays and holidays of fictional country Herceg-Bosna.
Serbs celebrate holidays of the Serb Republic
Very confusing


----------



## claudine2006

ITALY
25th April = Liberation Day (from nazi occupation during II War World)
2nd June = Republic Day (aniversary of the referendum when Italians chose between Monarchy and Republic)


----------



## Heba

In Egypt


It is عيد الثورة or the Anniversary of the Revolution (that is, the 1952 revolution against the monarchy)
Fireworks, commemorate the revolution in the media
July 27th


----------



## Confused Linguist

India

January 26 - Republic Day

August 15 - Independence Day


----------



## Libby_Kiwi

In New Zealand we have Waitangi Day on February 6th.  This commemorates the signing of the Treaty of Waitangi between the British colonists and indigenous Maori tribes in 1840.  It was supposed to mean that everyone could then live harmoniously together, but of course history rarely lives up to these ideals.  There were wars; the government illegally confiscated land; and to this day Waitangi Day is marked by political protests about past wrongs.  

Like the Australians, we also celebrate ANZAC day in April when we remember our soldiers who died in the world wars.


----------



## panjabigator

There is a day in India called Gantantra divas...I think it is a national holiday, but I know nothing about it.  

Diwali, Holi, and Basaikhi are big from where Im from.


----------



## french4beth

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Diwali, Holi, and Basaikhi are big from where Im from.


Thanks, panj - can you tell us about these holidays, and how _you_ celebrate them?


----------



## vince

french4beth said:
			
		

> In Quebec, June 24th, St. John the Baptist's Feast Day, is celebrated as a "national" holiday with picnics, bonfires, and other partying.
> 
> Is this celebrated throughout Canada? Or by French people in different parts of Canada? Or is it just a Quebec thing (if so, why is it called a 'national' holiday/fête nationale)?



No, it is only celebrated in Québec. Whether francophone communities in northern Ontario and New Brunswick celebrate it, I am not sure. Most people in my area have probably never even heard of "St. John the Baptist Day".

Many things in Québec are called "national", even if they only pertain to Québec. A prime example is the Quebec legislative assembly, which is called the National Assembly. Perhaps an initiative of separatist politicians who believe Québec is a separate nation?


----------



## panjabigator

french4beth said:
			
		

> Thanks, panj - can you tell us about these holidays, and how _you_ celebrate them?


Sure...I shouldnt of just listed them without a little intro of them.

Diwali is the festival of lights and it is celebrated through fireworks, lighting candles, and lighting lamps. For some regions of India, it is the new year (not Andhra Pradesh though, where our friend Shaloo is from)

Holi-I have honestly never celebrated it, but it is a colorful holiday. I take that back, I did celebrate it two years ago! You take colored powder and you throw it on everyone that you see...no one is safe on Holi!

Baisakhi (vaisakhi in Panjabi) is the harvest. For Sikhs, it is more than that...it is a very important religious holiday as well (its the day that the ceremony of Baptisim in Sikhism was installed, and the day that the Sikh identity was created). 

Panjabi holidays:  
Lodi-I have never celebrated this holiday, but it huge in Panjab and people sing many folk songs on it.

Karva Chaut (also practiced in Uttar Pradesh)--woman fast all day until they see the moon...and their first drink of water and first ounce of food is fed to them by their husband.


----------



## Rodrigo_de_Burgos

Here in the U.S.our national holiday is July the 4th, the day we told England to take a hike,hehehehehe.
But as a Son of the Confederacy, I also celebrate April the 7th,Confederate Independence Day, the day the South told the Union to take a hike.
Then there is Thanksgiving Day, Novenber 23, but I get it twice, October 13, Columbus, when my people landed in the New World a hundred or so years before the English ever thought about getting here.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

> What is your national holiday?
> How is it celebrated?
> When do you celebrate it?



The holiday is theoretically a Constitutional Day (to celebrate the consitution of 1814), but it's simply referred to as _syttende mai_ - 'May seventeenth'. I think it's quite clear from that when it's celebrated 

Now, the celebration is a bit special. The poet Henrik Wergeland played a big role in making the day a day for the children, and so it has been for almost 200 years now. 
In Oslo, all of the elementary schools (junior high and high schools too, but not as many) gather in the city center in the morning, and then walk down the main street, Karl Johans gate, past the Storting (the Parliament) and up to the Royal Castle, where the royal family stands waving to the children. The parade is distinguished with flags galore, and the schools are usually preceded by their school band. The route then goes down to the City Hall, where it disintegrates.
Typically, celebrations continue on elementary schools, with games, competitions and other activities.


----------



## Etcetera

french4beth said:


> What is your national holiday?
> How is it celebrated?
> When do you celebrate it?


1. Day of Russia, I believe - not sure how it's called officially. Most people call it "Independence Day".
2. Well, most people don't celebrate it at all! They see it only as an additional day off. And in this case, I am with the majority.
3. 12th Juny.

There's also Constitutional Day, 12th December, and it was a day off for several years, but now it's a working day.


----------



## Victoria32

french4beth said:


> We just celebrated Independence Day in the US. It is the celebration of the Declaration of Independence which was signed on July 4, 1776. We have lots of picnics, barbecues, parades, and fireworks. Here's a link with more info: http://www.usacitylink.com/usa/ and http://www.holidays.net/independence/
> 
> What is your national holiday?
> How is it celebrated?
> When do you celebrate it?
> 
> 
> I'm already of Irish descent, so I don't have to do any silly things like drink green beer


Our national holiday is Waitangi Day (February the 6th) and celebrates the signing of the Treaty of Waitangi, between the British Crown and the Maori, the indigenous people of New Zealand.

Here is what Wikipedia has to say about it...
http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waitangi_Day

Every year there is controversy to a greater or lesser degree... 

VL


----------



## mirx

México:

1. 16 of September
2. 12 of December  Día de la Virgen de Guadalupe (Day of our lady of Guadalupe)
3. May 10th Día de la Madre  (Mother's day)

Celebrate:
1. Getting blind drunnk, eating everything that is considered tradinionally mexican, dancing, parades, forgetting prejudices about poeple from the different states, Fireworks, Kermesses, and "El Grito".

2.- Although is a catholic celebration it is also a public holiday, going to church, kermesses and representation of indigenous dances "matachines"

3.- Mothers prepare (one more day) the food because all the family gets together in the paternal house, mothers have to make sure everyone attends the "party", have to even wrap their gifts from the little ones. Mothers also have to be smiling all the time, while their sons get drunk and the children destroy their house. When the party is over, mothers will have to finish their celebration by cleaning the house, because everyone will either be drunk or already gone. It is very common to wake them up in the middle of the night with a "mañanitas", so they know that we can not wait til the mornin to show how much we love them.

*_El Grito._ The local authority -where there is one- of every single community throughout the republic has to ring a bell some time after midnigt to honor what "Miguek Hidalgo y Costilla" did almost 200 years ago, an event that marked the begin of the fight for Indpendence from Spain. after and sometimes while the bell is rung the local authority says a bunch of "Vivas" that are to be reapeted by the people. Then some fireworks and more and more tequila.


----------

